# Catching Up With Kaneohegirlinaz



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheesh, where to start?

I don't want to overwhelm everyone, so I will give you all small 'bites' of what we've been up to over the past SIX MONTHS  I can't believe that first off.  

Anywhos, here goes:

*Road Trip August 2019 ~ California*

Those DC members who know me, know that on our "Blast Off" mornings at zero-dang-early-hour, I make up breakfast sandwiches to eat once our stomachs finally wake up 



Taylor's Ham aka Pork Roll fried crisp with an Egg, fried hard & some Chives sprinkled over it and a slice of Cheese (to the diner's choice)

All washed down with some Cranberry-Pineapple Juice that I brought along in the cooler.

*1st Stop for the Night: Tehachapi, CA*

BEAUTIFUL!!! 
I didn't snap any photos here, but believe me when I tell you it's drop dead gorgeous here, and that's sayin' something from a little Hawaii-Born Gal! 

Dinner was at the Red House BBQ … thank you *Cheryl J* for the suggestion back a time back … that was delicious! 



I judge a BBQ joint by it's Brisket, _don't you?_
The sides offered were a dream, I chose Fried Okra and Mac `N Cheese 
WOW!

DH isn't into BBQ much … 



Chicken Fingers, Fries and Corn on the cob (whiny 10 year old boy, `member? )

This joint encourages graffiti, I couldn't resist …

 

… *To Be Continued* …


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 26, 2020)

I think this is going to be fun..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2020)

So good to see you back again, kgirl!  Looking forward to hearing about the adventures with hubby.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2020)

Glad to see you back and having fun!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 27, 2020)

*Moving On ...*

The next morning we decided that we wanted more than the standard continental breakfast offered for free by our hotel and headed over to Henry's Café.  
There was a HUGE to-do with the locals and everyone was chattering on about the new Walmart Super Center that had just opened, I mean as in the Grand Opening was that morning!  
Fortunately for us, most of the gang had cleared out of the Café and we didn't have to wait very long for a table.



We shared, shared mind you, a Breakfast Burrito... good thing too.  DH had ordered first and asked that his Burrito have the Potatoes on the side... after seeing one being placed down at the table next to us, I said "just coffee for me please".   

*** Here's what we've learned having done so many Road Trips and living out of a suitcase for weeks on end: you really don't want to have leftovers to deal with when traveling.  Most sit-down-restaurants serve more food than one of us can eat, so with that, we share (not "split", they up-charge for that). If for some reason that's not enough food, there's always dessert. 

From Tehachapi, we motored towards my Mother's home for a visit.  My Mom LOVES it when we come to stay with her, because she gets to go out to eat, her favorite activity.
My Mother doesn't really cook anymore, it's just her and each time that we go there, I bring loads of her favorite dishes for her freezer.

We headed out on a day-trip over to Kingsburg for lunch and some window shopping.





The restaurant that Mom wanted to take us to was CLOSED, DANG IT!
But their sister shop, Bella Bakery was open.
So we had cupcakes and coffee for lunch. YUM! 

Next up on the agenda, late lunch/early dinner at DiCicco's over in Sanger.





Like I said, my Mother likes to eat out; any leftovers stay in her `fridge for her later consumption. 

… *To Be Continued* …


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 27, 2020)

DiCicco’s in Fresno was our (first wife and me) hangout in the 70's and 80's.. A high school friend of my wife bar tended there for many, many years.. Had a lot of good food and fun there.. 

From the web site...
"first DiCicco’s Restaurant was opened on Belmont and Blackstone Avenues."

That was the Fresno location we went to lots..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 27, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> DiCicco’s in Fresno was our (first wife and me) hangout in the 70's and 80's.. A high school friend of my wife bar tended there for many, many years.. Had a lot of good food and fun there..
> 
> From the web site...
> "first DiCicco’s Restaurant was opened on _Belmont and Blackstone Avenues_."
> ...



I know where that is! 
We try NOT to go to Fresno, what with this and that … Big City doin's aren't for Mom anymore...


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 28, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I know where that is!
> We try NOT to go to Fresno, what with this and that … Big City doin's aren't for Mom anymore...



To be honest, we stay away from Fresno, when we are in Cali.. It was a pretty great place in the 60's/70's..

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2020)

Everything looks good. 

BTW I found out about the "UP charge" crap. Now I just share with my daughter.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 28, 2020)

Both my husband and I like to plan an extra Road Trip after a stay at my Mom's.  This time we headed for Newport Beach.  We've stayed here several times in the past at a very simple old-school motor-court motel, right across the street from the _BEACH_!!!! 



We do a lot of walking and people watching here.



I spied this place, it seems new... but we had already eaten ...





… over here … Bear Flag Fish Co. MOST ONO!!!
I ordered the Calamari with Greens and Rice, DH had a Ahi Poke Bowl, but by the time I came to the table with mine plate, his was GONE!







(do you see a theme of Cupcakes on this trip? )

In this same shopping plaza is Frosted Cupcakery, yeah baby!

The following day was my shopping day. 
But breakfast first.





(they serve Maple Syrup btw, not Pancake Syrup)

We found Cappy's Café and it's a true find!



 I insist upon going to Tokyo Central to purchase the Hawaii products that I can't find in the middle of the desert, or have run out of from my haul from back home.



AND they have a huge Okazu-ya or Japanese delicatessen.  We have at least one meal a day here when in Newport Beach.

Once we'd had our fill of food, fun and sun, we made our way home.

… *Stay Tuned* …


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2020)

Road-tripping is so much fun! Since we haven't been to anywhere much lately other than FL or OH, I'll just ride along with you and DH and enjoy the scenery and food reviews. I take it that your DH's arm is all nicely healed from his mishap?



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> The next morning we decided that we wanted more than the standard continental breakfast offered for free by our hotel and headed over to Henry's Café. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a coffee pot water tower along our route from home (OH) to "home" (MA). It's nowhere near as pretty as the one you posted the photo of, though.


----------



## bbqcoder (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m enjoying this thread. I was thinking about doing a road trip in April when my younger daughter has spring break. We would drive to Chicago from Boston and spend 10 days to break up the trip. The wife is not interested in doing this unless we fly out. She doesn’t want to repeat sitting in a car for 32+ hours of driving.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 29, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Road-tripping is so much fun! Since we haven't been to anywhere much lately other than FL or OH, I'll just ride along with you and DH and enjoy the scenery and food reviews. *I take it that your DH's arm is all nicely healed from his mishap?
> *
> 
> There is a coffee pot water tower along our route from home (OH) to "home" (MA). It's nowhere near as pretty as the one you posted the photo of, though.



*CG*, DH's arm is healed, but he still does PT to strengthen his Bicep, which was completely severed and successfully re-attached by the brilliant surgeon our GP referred him to.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 29, 2020)

bbqcoder said:


> I’m enjoying this thread. I was thinking about doing a road trip in April when my younger daughter has spring break. We would drive to Chicago from Boston and spend 10 days to break up the trip. _The wife is not interested in doing this unless we fly out._ She doesn’t want to repeat sitting in a car for 32+ hours of driving.



Mahalo, thank you *BBQ* !!  I'm really glad that you're enjoying this adventure.
It's a shame The wife doesn't want to Road Trip, we find it very relaxing and a blast to-boot. 

We like to take non-highway-ish roads when possible and see more of the countryside as apposed to the Interstate.

We keep our driving days to anywhere from 5-8 hours at a crack.
Once we did a 13 hour day of non-stop driving, that was eating sandwiches in the car that I had made up the night before and only rest stops when necessary. 

We do a lot of research prior to blast off, plot out our route with stops, food and sight-seeing too, that's real fun of it.  
We drive one day from point A to point B, check into our motel/hotel, and spend 1-5 days at any given locale for activities. 

This little Hawaiian Gal has seen more things in America than I ever dreamed I would.  I feel very blessed, indeed! 

*** Author's side note: Are honeymoon, many moons ago, was a month long Road Trip.  DH planned it all, by the seat of his pants, and I thought that he was NUTS!  We went from Baltimore, MD to Kennebunkport, ME and back again, with historical stops along the way, even Niagara Falls, *WOW!!! *


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 29, 2020)

While in the mean time … 




only the second time I've ever tried making Italian Bread


Found a new Chocolate chip Cookie recipe 


Tried fried Kielbasa and Cabbage for the 1st time


Tonkatsu (that's made with pork, not chicken) Plate


Gainlan (Chinese Broccoli) and Pork Stir Fry over noodles


Char Siu (Chinese BBQ) Chicken and Fried Saimin






My Superman's B-Day scratch made cake & frosting


B-day dinner request


B-day breakfast request


Meatball Parm


Adult version of Mac `N Cheese Dinner

… here's what other things that I've been up to … well this takes you to the later part of September at least …

… *There's More Adventure To Come* …


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 30, 2020)

*… Let's Get Ready to ...*

Go on another Road Trip! 

This time it'll be from Arizona to Florida and back again, yup.
On my bucket list is Key West Florida.  Being born and raised in Hawaii, I've so wanted to visit here.  For my bladdy-blah-blah birthday, DH agreed that he'd take me there (he's been several times before he met me). 

So let's get ready.



I'm so happy that I found this new Mini Keurig coffee maker, I just knew that it would be much better than the coffee offered in your hotel room.  Not to mention, they only provide you with two cups per day.  We enjoy a cup or three in the mornings before we leave for the day; as well DH likes coffee once we get back in the later afternoons.





Along with paper goods, I also take along with us some S&P, spices, Shoyu (aka Soy Sauce) and Furikake, Mayo & Mustard and the odd condiment pack.  I do cook/grill from time to time on Road Trips.
The Aloha Shoyu To-Go is new.  I've been looking for this for years!  I wanted the single-serve packets for Road Trips, but only found it this past May whilst back home in Hawaii, of course. 
In addition, I pack-up acoupla per-made suppers, sandwich makings, a box of Cereal and Road Snacks. 



We never travel anywhere without bottled water, it's a desert sort of mind-set.  I've also brought along this trip some small single-serve bottles of Juices for early blast off days and when hotel-free-breakfast isn't available.
You can't see it, but back there is a case of wine for you know, emergencies. 

See those floral plastic bins?  I got them at the Megamart for $5 each... I felt that they would work well as my "kitchen on the road" so to speak.  That way if there's any spillage along the way, no big deal.
Also not visible are two large covered plastic bins with 1 weeks worth of clothes for each of us, we'll do laundry along the way when necessary. 

So the car is pack and loaded for bear (and I think I did a pretty dang good job of it even if I do say so my self), _*it's time to go!*_


----------



## taxlady (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow, sounds exciting. I guess you have "itchy feet". 

Bottled water as dessert mind set? What about the water bag with the water soaked cover that we used to put on the bumper of the car while driving through the dessert? Do people do that anymore?


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 31, 2020)

Loving this *K-Girl*..  

*Taxlady*.. We used to do the water bag thingy a lot.. Plus.. Before we got a car with AC, we had a window appliance which we would fill with water and it would cool the car as we drove down the highway.. Kinda like the old swamp coolers for houses..  Great memories..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 31, 2020)

taxlady said:


> *Wow, sounds exciting. I guess you have "itchy feet".*
> 
> *Bottled water as dessert mind set?* What about the water bag with the water soaked cover that we used to put on the bumper of the car while driving through the dessert? Do people do that anymore?



*Taxy*, one of the reasons that DH and I decided to move from a Hawaii to the continental USA is to be able to travel more.
We both love Road Trips, we think that it's the best way to see the Country.
As to the bottled water, we learned very early on that you should always keep potable water in the car at all times.  Ya neva know 



Just Cooking said:


> *Loving this* *K-Girl*..
> 
> *Taxlady*.. We used to do the water bag thingy a lot.. Plus.. Before we got a car with AC, we had a window appliance which we would fill with water and it would cool the car as we drove down the highway.. Kinda like the old swamp coolers for houses..  Great memories..
> 
> Ross



Mahalo, thank you *Ross*!
I'm really glad that you're enjoying coming along on this journey with us, so to speak


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 31, 2020)

*First Stop …* 

Once a year, DH and I make a pilgrimage to Southern Arizona to see our doctors.
Now this may sound odd, but it took us a long time to find good health care once we moved to the "Mainland" and it's become even harder since moving to Northern AZ.
We do have GP's up here for the odd cold, flu shots and whatnot, but the big stuff is taken care of with our tried and true doc's down South.

I found this great Hotel/Condo/Time Share, not sure what it is exactly, because each time we've been in the past three years, it changes. 
But we love the place.
I reserve us a one bedroom apartment with a king sized bed.  There's a Livingroom, dining room, full kitchen and covered patio.  The kitchen is fully stocked with everything that you'd need to prepare and serve three meals a day.  The lanai has a gas grill, which is a HUGE plus for us.  Oh, *AND* there's a washer and dryer in the apartment!!! +++++



What I do is go to the grocery store once we've gotten situated, it's less than a mile away, stock us up with whatever foods we will need for our stay and we're golden!



The complex has a nice pool, splash pad for the kiddos, and hot tubs scattered throughout.



Our apartment on this stay has a lovely view!





There are a few restaurants that we go to while in Southern Arizona, not many, but we do go out to eat every so often.  On this trip, we had breakfast at Sahuaro Café, MMM!





Also on this trip, we did a take out order of Mama's Sicilian Deep Dish Pizza, meh.  I think we'll stick to the thin crust.



The apartment complex provides a few things to get you started, such as coffee, paper goods AND some microwave popcorn!  I made us up a big bowl sprinkled with some of our Furikake to enjoy as we watched a movie in the very comfortable Livingroom one night.

So we've made the full round to all of our doctor's, now, *it's time to get this Road Trip going!! *


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 1, 2020)

*Florida Here We Come! …* 

We like to plot out our Road Trips long before we leave.  
We map out the roads we'll take, the hotels we'll stay at and look for attractions as well as places to eat.  

Well, there was a small hic-cup the night before we started to head East towards Florida.  

I got an email from the hotel we'd booked in Key West, right across the street from the Atlantic Ocean.  It seems that they were closing their pool and were so sorry for any inconveniences this may cause.  
I thought, oh well, that's okay, there's the beach, right?  
My husband thought otherwise... 

"Nope!  You need a pool when you're in Florida, it's just too hot and humid.  Call them up and cancel our reservation, we'll look for something else."   
It's a good thing this happened actually, because I found an even better place that was cheaper!  A fairly new hotel/resort, so there you go.  But we'll talk about this more once we get there...

So off we go … 

Our first overnight stop was in Ft. Stockton Texas.  
I had thought ahead and made us one of our favorite meals prior to leaving that lovely apartment with a gas grill: Teriyaki Chicken, Steamed White Rice and my Quick Cucumber KimChee.



(file photo-I forgot to take a snapshot, I was too tired)

This made the long day of driving easier, let me tell you.  
We've learned that it's better to have a pre-made meal that can be microwaved once we set-up camp in our hotel for the night.  
Sitting in a restaurant sometimes can be unpleasant at times like these.
It was a fast continental free breakfast the next morning and we were off to ...

San Antonio Texas.

My husband booked us into a wonderful historic hotel just a coupla blocks from The Riverwalk and The Alamo.



I think this was one of the nicest places we've stayed yet! 





The included breakfast was a full hot meal with the coolest Waffle Iron!  
Can you see the selection of syrups?  Man!  
I didn't take a picture, but I had _THE BEST_ Grits that I smothered in Sausage gravy, scrambled eggs and sausage on the side.  



After breakfast, we wondered down to The Riverwalk, and really just walked, beautiful!  But man howdy dowdy let me tell you it was sooooo humid!  
But I'm a smart gal and thought to bring my paper folding fan that I bought at Marukai back sometime ago... do you know how many folks remarked "smart gal!"  YUP!  I also stashed a washcloth from the hotel into my bag so that DH could mop his brow. 



It was so hot and humid that we were in search of any sort of air conditioning we could find!  
Landry's Seafood Restaurant on The Riverwalk had just opened, so we scooted on in.  We were the first guests for the day and got a fabulous table, inside, overlooking the water.  
As we looked over the menu both my husband and I agreed that when possible on this Road Trip, we would eat fresh seafood; we were in the right place! 







We also decided that we would each order a starter and than share an entrée, if we were still hungry there's always dessert.  
DH ordered a dozen Oysters; I had a Caesar Salad and we shared the Snapper, marvelous! 

The following day, we walked over to The Alamo, WOW!





This was so worth the short walk in the humidity, but now we needed AC!!! 








Schilo's, what a find!  
This was not on my radar but so glad that we found it.  
Homemade Root Beer, Soft Pretzels with yummy Hot Mustard and the biggest Chef Salad I've ever seen in my life, which we shared by the way.  
Our waitress was so nice, she brought us an extra bowl and two different salad dressings.  
Didn't know that you get refills on the Root Beer, so dessert was out of the question.  What a fantastic lunch! 



We waddled back to our hotel and decided that since this was our last night in San Antonio, we'd stay in.  In the lobby were many different frozen meals and dessert items, DING!  Dinner's covered.

*Tomorrow we ride at dawn ...*


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 2, 2020)

LOVING your pics and road trip logs, kgirl.  Thank you for posting...looking forward to more!


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 2, 2020)

+1   This is fun..  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2020)

Loving the trip! Thanks Kgirl...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheryl J said:


> LOVING your pics and road trip logs, kgirl.  Thank you for posting...looking forward to more!





Just Cooking said:


> +1   This is fun..
> 
> Ross





Kayelle said:


> Loving the trip! Thanks Kgirl...



Many mahalos, thanks guys!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

*Next Overnight Stop …* 

Slidell Louisiana

We figured out that it took us a total of 13 driving hours _JUST_ to get across the State of Texas, WOW!

Believe it or not, we wanted to avoid New Orleans, yup.  We're not really big city type of folks, we don't party on, anymore, so we took a wide turn off the path.

We found our hotel, which was a feat in itself, and went looking for some dinner.
I had a restaurant all picked out, but trying to get to it on the other side of the Interstate was going to be a bit more tricky than we were cared for after a long days drive.
I spy … 
Fuji Yama Hibachi & Sushi
AH, that's the ticket! Our sort of comfort food, let's try this.



I _must_ have beer with Japanese food. 



Both of us ordered dinner specials, which included Miso Soup and a Salad,
I love that dressing! A chef-y friend of mine gave me the recipe for it.



DH was pretty hungry, so we also ordered some Sushi.  One Cucumber and One Asparagus Maki Roll, meh.



DH's Chicken Katsu, not so good.  I'm not too sure what they used for the coating, but I'll tell ya, it wasn't Panko.



My Beef Teriyaki, ack!

We've learned that when eating out and you do not care for your food, ask for a take-away box.  Once you find the appropriate receptacle, deposit there.  We don't send it back, you have no idea what they'll do to your food, just sayin'.

*Tomorrow is another day … *


----------



## msmofet (Feb 3, 2020)

Love the pictures. One question -  Is this now or in the past. Can you by chance post dates? I love rode trips also. I find restaurants have seasonal menus.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 3, 2020)

E





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Next Overnight Stop …*
> 
> Slidell Louisiana
> 
> ...


Why not just leave it on the table and tell them you didn't like it? You don't have to send it back, but I don't understand why you would throw it away and not tell them there was a problem.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Love the pictures. *One question -  Is this now or in the past. Can you by chance post dates?* I love rode trips also. I find restaurants have seasonal menus.



I suppose I could *MsM*, but I usually don't do that, let's just say that I'm "catching you up" from six months ago, since my absence.  
I don't like to post anywhere, be it here or any other Social Media site, as to where we are at the moment, security issues, dontcha know


----------



## taxlady (Feb 3, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> EWhy not just leave it on the table and tell them you didn't like it? You don't have to send it back, but I don't understand why you would throw it away and not tell them there was a problem.



I was eating breakfast with friends, and one of them had worked in resto kitchens. He stubbed out his cigarette in his poorly cooked eggs. He said the kitchen staff would get the message and that it was so they wouldn't reuse it for something else.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2020)

Anywhos  

_Next up_ …

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38PThGgMd-A

PCB as the locals say or Panama City Beach, I say, *BEACH!!!* 

… _keep your radio dial tuned here for more_ …


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 5, 2020)

Panama City Beach Florida was, interesting.  It wasn't what I had expected it would be, but all the same, it was great.  Very low key, nothing fancy about it.  Folks get around mostly in souped up golf cars!  FUN!  It seems like a very nice family orientated town, loads of stuff to do for the kids, besides the beach.



Even big kids like us!    We love miniature golf, or what we call Putt Putt Golf.  Even though is was oppressively hot and humid out, we had a blast.  We started to keep score, but DH had a terrible time with the three water hazards.  So we just called it even and had a good laugh along the way.



I even left this adorable Painted Rock that I made. 

 

Oh, and speaking of Painted Rocks, this is the group that I brought along with us to "hide" at each stop.

Our hotel was a small place, beach front and we were lucky enough to get a ground floor room.  We had a nice sized room with a `fridge and micro, charcoal grill and picnic table right  outside our door; since we wanted to spend most of our time on the beach, we brought supplies with us.  It was mostly picnics and microwaved dinners, that worked.







On our last day in town we went over to Jesse's Place for a big breakfast, YUM!  

*So it's time to move on again … *


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 5, 2020)

I totally forgot to say, that was my very first time in the Gulf of Mexico!
The water was so nice, especially with it being so hot & humid there at the time.  We thought that we had timed our visit to Florida for the "cooler season" but this year it came late  Thank goodness for paper folding fans and washcloths to mop ones brow


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Onward! *

From PCB we motored South to spend a few days with our Nephew and his family, outside of Tampa Florida.





Our first night with them was High School Football night, so it was a quick supper and off to the game.



This is why we wanted to stop here, not just to see family, but to watch our Grand-Nephew play football, YAY  



While here, our Niece-In-Law took me to my first adventure in a Publix Supermarket, WOW! What a fabulous place.  I just wish we had these where we live.  As she shopped, I just looked around and found this, something I had heard about but had never seen.  Pre-sliced Taylor's Ham or Pork Roll.  
We didn't stay long, `cuz we wanted to get to 

Key Largo, FL

On our way down, we hit a bit a weather.  A Hurricane (I forget which one, they have so many) skirted by Southern portion of Florida, but hit PCB right where we had been!  But we made to our hotel, just a little shaken and wet.



What the heck is that right outside our hotel room?  Dunno, but they stayed over there in all of the water, it got pretty flooded, so …



It cleared up enough that we went out back to the waters edge and what did I find, but a Tiki Bar, and they were serving, CHEERS y'all! 



That was a long and tedious drive South, so we called it a night in our room with a warm cup-o-Ramen.  I keep these sorts of easy-microwavable meals in my traveling kitchen just for this type of night


----------



## cjmmytunes (Feb 7, 2020)

K-Girl, that looks like a stork.  My step-father called them scoogings.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 7, 2020)

Egret


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 7, 2020)

This is actually a White Ibis, found in Florida 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_white_ibis

I looked it up while we were there, as well asked many local folks...
thought it was a funny bird and really very calm around humans, it would just move slowly away from you, not startle and fly off like other birds do :shrug:


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Egret



That was my first thought, but that beak is far too long.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 7, 2020)

Ibis, lol knew there was another name I couldn't think of so put in egret as the closest!   

I believe the Ibis is small like in your picture and the Egret is taller. (?)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 7, 2020)

*One More Day In Key Largo Florida … *





After a hardy FREE breakfast at our hotel, we took a ride around the area and went over to John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park.
We soooo wanted to get in the water, but can you see the vegetation?  I can't recall what they called it, but we were told that it typically happens in early October, boo hiss!  The water was so murky from all that rain, that the Glass Bottom Boat tours were cancelled.  Oh well, it was a nice Park.














Our last night's dinner in Key Largo was at The Fish House.
THAT, was spectacular! 
DH started with the Smoked Fish Chunks, he absolutely loved it.
Then he moved on to Mussels Marinara, which he also loved.
I had the house specialty Snapper "Matecumbe" topped with fresh tomatoes, shallots, fresh basil, capers, olive oil and lemon juice, then baked. 
This Fish House favorite has been featured on the Food Network with Bobby Flay and Guy Fieri’s Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives! 
We ended our meal by sharing a slice of Key Lime Pie.  I was told that when in The Keys, have a piece at each place that you eat, they're all different … we'll see.



Our last night.  We sat out back of our hotel and watched the sun go down once more.

*Next stop … KEY WEST FLORIDA!!!! *


----------



## bbqcoder (Feb 8, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 38834
> 
> Oh, and speaking of Painted Rocks, this is the group that I brought along with us to "hide" at each stop.



The spiderman one looks great.  What do you use to paint the rocks?  That is, which paints and do you cover it with some sort of protector?

I'm interested in making some for the gardens to identify my plants.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 8, 2020)

bbqcoder said:


> The spiderman one looks great.  What do you use to paint the rocks?  That is, which paints and do you cover it with some sort of protector?
> 
> *I'm interested in making some for the gardens to identify my plants.*



That is a great idea..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2020)

bbqcoder said:


> The spiderman one looks great.  What do you use to paint the rocks?  That is, which paints and do you cover it with some sort of protector?
> 
> I'm interested in making some for the gardens to identify my plants.





Just Cooking said:


> That is a great idea..
> 
> Ross




Here's the website that I used when I first started to Paint Rocks Guys.

https://rockpainting101.com/

I use these products:


Look for the paint at Walmart, 50¢ per, buy cheap-o brushes there too.
I found some really cute stickers that I've been using 47¢-97¢ per card.
Now those paint pens are about $20 per pack online, but I like them WAY better than any other brand out there, and believe me, I've tried them!  I've used the different colored Sharpies, but I found them very persnickety, sometimes it washed off or just faded off.
The rocks themselves you can fin in the Garden Centers or online.



I like to wrangle all of them into an inexpensive basket from Dollar Tree



I bought cheap cooling racks from Dollar Tree as well Waxed Paper for drying.  I paint on Newspaper and then seal with the Mod Podge, dry and then spray with some sort of Acrylic Clear Coat, the brand doesn't matter.
Oh, and I've found that even painting in the house, the fumes give me a headache!  So, keep to well ventilated areas.

This hobby is a lot of fun.  You can be as creative as you feel.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2020)

Next stop was a check mark off my bucket list … Key West Florida.
Even though I'm from a place with beautiful beaches and the Pacific Ocean surrounding the island, I've always wanted to come here.

Our drive South from Key Largo to Key West was spectacular!  We had been told that the Seven Mile Bridge would be spooky, but we didn't find that to be so.  DH had driven down here with his buddy's back when we were all young adults, but that was on the "old bridge"  As we passed it along side the new one, I couldn't imagine it being sturdy and yes probably scary back then.



What I did see as odd was something in the air, off in the distance... IT'S A BLIMP!  DH thought that it was most likely a weather blimp, as we were close to an Air Station.  So I looked that up and yup, he's correct!  That was kinda cool.



We got ourselves checked in to our hotel, and boy-howdy-dowdy let me tell you guys, _THIS_ is a real nice place!





This is out our back door!





Not a bad place at all!



We sat in the chaise lounge chairs after a dip in the pool, and watched the sunset, gorgeous.





And what did I spy across the street from the hotel but another Publix.
Dinner, done!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2020)

Blimps are fun! Goodyear has a blimp park near our son Goober's place. The Airdock they park them in looks cool in a silly way. Found an inside the hangar tour, if you're interested:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJdsZAzoW-M


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> That is a great idea..
> 
> Ross


Great idea? It's GENIUS!

*bbq*, that idea alone (almost) makes me want to go out and plant a garden.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2020)

I love the Florida Keys. My mom used to own rental homes there and we visited during Christmas or spring break for several years, along with my sister and brother. Smokey Joe's bar, Hemingway's house, Mallory Square at sunset, seafood fresh off the boat from the shop down the street... Great memories [emoji295] [emoji905] [emoji1654] [emoji267] [emoji484] Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Blimps are fun! Goodyear has a blimp park near our son Goober's place. The Airdock they park them in looks cool in a silly way. Found an inside the hangar tour, if you're interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJdsZAzoW-M



THAT  looks like it would have been really cool to see/do, but we are at home now … this is "catching you up"  And I thought that both Goober and Loverly lived back in OH?  NO?  I'm confused now … anywhos … 

We have more adventures with K~Girl and DH in Key West Florida tomorrow.

… don't touch that dial everyone …


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, K-Girl, our progeny do live in OH. Goodyear has several blimps around the country, though. I didn't check the location of the one in the video, but they are probably pretty much the same.

I don't know if you are near Carson City when you visit your Mom, but you can take a tour of the blimp garage out there.

https://www.goodyearblimp.com/behind-the-scenes/


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes, K-Girl, our progeny do live in OH. Goodyear has several blimps around the country, though. I didn't check the location of the one in the video, but they are probably pretty much the same.



Good info though *CG*!! 
DH and I were just talking last night about possibly going AGAIN, soon 
I showed him this video and he said the same thing, "COOL!"
We're always on the look out for interesting places to see/do along the route.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 9, 2020)

Whenever we travel to a new City, we look for the "Hop-On/Hop-Off" trolley tours.  
This is great way to orient ourselves with the area, get some local inside information from the guide/driver, while all the time taking notes.  
We'll make one circuit, decided where we'd like to go back to and see more.  This trip was no different.  
It took us all around the island or "key", where we pasted by the hotel that we _WERE_ going to stay.  

Remember I made mention of an email I received just prior to leaving for Florida, that the hotel's pool would be closed... *WELL!* 
The entire hotel was _closed down_ for a major face-lift and re-branding, to a totally different chain all together.  Oh my gosh!  

Anyways ...



We dis-embarked the trolley for a rest stop and a re-grouping meeting.  
DH waited back at the car in the AC and saw this.  
What the heck! 
I didn't see it, but as he showed me the photo on his phone,
 I squealed "That's one of those big Iguanas they have here."  
DH confirmed, it was _big_ alright! 

Well, by now it's time for lunch!

We had wondered around Mallory Square and in each shop we went into, I asked "where would YOU eat lunch?".  
One of the proprietors handed me a fistful of coupons for free this or that.  
I quickly looked through them and made a command decision:
Red Fish Blue Fish



This restaurant was on my radar, but best of all, they offered a free Beer AND piece of Key Lime Pie! 

SCORE!



DH's raw Oysters ...



… followed by a Chef Salad



and my lunch of a half pound of the local Pink Shrimp  and a side of Coleslaw, perfect! 

I missed a snapshot of the pie, which we did as a take-out for later, but I'll tell ya, that was good.  Each restaurant has their own way of making/serving their slice.
Oh, and did you see the chicken?  There everywhere!

Well, it's hot & humid and we needed a dunk in the hotel pool.  We'll end the day here and tackle another one tomorrow …


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 9, 2020)

LOVING your travel and foodie pics, Kgirl!  Sorry for not responding to every one (life getting in the way) but I read every single one and really appreciate your pics!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2020)

MEEE too.....^^


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheryl J said:


> LOVING your travel and foodie pics, Kgirl!  Sorry for not responding to every one (life getting in the way) but I read every single one and really appreciate your pics!





Kayelle said:


> MEEE too.....^^



Aww, mahalo, thanks gals


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 11, 2020)

Another day has dawned in Key West Florida and we've got places to go and people to see, but let's have breakfast first.



On my excursions across the street from the hotel to Publix, I found Goldman's Bagel Deli, oh_my_gawd!  
I only wish that I had discovered this small little joint before our last full day here!  
I haven't that good of a bagel in a very, very long time.  
We decided to share a Bagel Breakfast Sandwich and a full brekkie plate, MMM!  We ate every scrape!  

But like I said, places to go! 





Truman's Little White House.  
We found a metered stall were we thought would be pretty close, NOPE! 
 We must have walked something like 8 blocks in this sweltering heat and humidity.  
Poor DH was soaked by the time we got there and wished he had brought an extra shirt to change into.  
Anyways, the tour was all indoors and _AIR CONDITIONED!!!_ 
 That was pretty nifty!



We found our car and headed out in search of lunch. 
 I had been wanting to go to Eaton Street Seafood Market for Stone Crab Claws... well, we were one day too early.  
The nice gal behind the counter said that they'd be getting theirs that evening, if I wanted to come back.  
Well, we're here now, let's have a Lobster Roll instead.
That was wonderful and the Plantain Chips were something that I had never had before.

It had been a long, hot day, let's go back to the hotel, cool off and live to fight another day.

We decided to head out early to beat the heat and were off for Hemingway's Home Tour. I was excited!  
I had heard so much about this place and really wanted to see it for myself.







What an interesting home with such history to it.  
And the cats, oh, they're everywhere, even on the roof!

We had skipped breakfast in leu of a huge highlight for both of us: 
Duval Street and Margaritaville!











It was early and they had just opened when we got there.  
When in Rome … I just had to have a Margarita, The Perfect Margarita!  
We decided to share a Club House Sandwich and Fries, mostly because we were going back to get me some Stone Crabs for dinner in the hotel room!!!!




Before we headed back to the hotel, we made our stop into Eaton Street Seafood Market again.
*YUM!*  I was in _heaven_, let me tell you friends and neighbors!





We got another ready-made meal in the refrigerator section at Publix for DH, and bought another slice of Key Lime Pie from Eaton Street, again different. 

What a great end to another wonderful day in Key West Florida.
But alas, this is our last day.  

Tomorrow we leave and head back to the mainland.


----------



## bbqcoder (Feb 12, 2020)

I’m enjoying reading about your trip! Good stuff!


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 12, 2020)

+1...  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 12, 2020)

It's time to say goodbye to Key West Florida.
We thought it wise that we rise early on our departure day and head over to The Southern Most Point In The Continental United States.

(The Southern Most Point in ALL of the United States is, what for it, HAWAII!)

We had driven past this spot several times, but there was always such a long line of folks waiting to have their picture taken at The Buoy.
We figured that if we went just after the Sun came up, we'd have no problem  either with parking or with a crowd.
We were right! 





The Sun was just coming up and we parked right in front, no trouble.



How poetic that the Conch Nation bids us farewell by the blowing of the Conch … 

A hui hou, until we meet again, Aloha Key West Florida.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 15, 2020)

This was my last post in this thread.

I was thinking that I should break this up, we were on the road for a total of five weeks!
So much to do, so much to see.

Please join our continued journey over at 
Road Trip ~ Florida Back Home To Arizona.

Mahalo, thanks all!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Let Me Catch You Up After Our Skin Cancer Scare ...*

We had to wait an agonizing EIGHTEEN DAYS! 

We really like this Doc, but his staff leave something to be desired!

Anywhos ... I called to the office THREE TIMES with no call back,
and finally today, I got through to a live person and got our results ...

BENIGN! 

I thank you all DC friends for your prayers, good vibes, karma, whatever you believe in your heart, I truly appreciate that.

SO ...
Let's catch up


The Gal Pals knew that I needed a distraction, so we played cards and of course I had to bring a snack along


Take away BBQ from a new-ish place here in Cowboyville.
I made my own sides of Slaw, BBQ Beans and Corn Bread


I didn't weigh this, but I'd be willing to bet you that this was a good 4 pounds of MEAT!  We ate this for 3 days and I still have some Brisket in the deep freeze for down the road.


Then the next morning I HAD to have toasted Corn Bread with Butter and Honey, oh and some BACON!


Local-Style Comfort Food: Japanese Style Fried Chicken with store bought Sushi and my Quick Cucumber Kim Chee (or Kimchi, whatever)


Poke Bowl, more comfort food
My Oven Kalua Pork, Homemade Lomi Lomi Salmon and Hawaiian-Style Ahi Poke


27th Wedding Anniversary Dinner, same as above just add Kamaboko or steamed Fish Cake, that Pink and White Stuff, ONO!


Lunch of leftovers


More leftovers


Lunch for Moi, handmade Pasta and Pesto Shrimp 
DH had Anchovy Cacio e Pepe (sorry no photo-he ate it before I could get a snap)


I may have mentioned that I purchased an Electric Skillet

We haven't had Pancakes in for ever! 


Round two


and round three - that was comfort! 


I did some Rock Painting to keep my mind off of things


... as well some crafting

DH was really great about eating leftovers AND Pancakes 3 mornings in a row 
He knew that food is my comfort, not just eating but cooking/prepping/shopping all of it! 
I'm just glad that it's over with and now ...

LET'S MOVE ON!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 8, 2020)

So glad to hear that Kaneohegirlinaz! 
That had to be a month long 18 days!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 9, 2020)

Happy happy happy...  

and now absolutely starving from all those pics at the same time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2020)

What a relief! Looks like good eats there


----------



## taxlady (Sep 9, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> What a relief! Looks like good eats there



What GG said.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 9, 2020)

Big Mahalos guys!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing your good news with us. Many of us have been concerned about your DH's health and your nerves. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 5, 2021)

**Bump**

Some may have noticed that I've been absent from class 

DH and I packed up our car and headed out on the road again.













We visited with my Mother in California for a time and then we were off to 

VEGAS BABY!







We had such a good time, that we're planning another trip, 
SOON!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2021)

Glad you had a good trip.

Nice to see you back.  

Ross


----------

